
Designing as a Developer - liquidise
https://blog.benroux.me/designing-as-a-developer/
======
adim86
Another link that is useful here is how to create a logo in 5 mins by Design
inc: [https://journal.designinc.com/how-to-make-a-logo-for-free-
in...](https://journal.designinc.com/how-to-make-a-logo-for-free-in-
about-5-minutes-a4f409176a8e#.lnz0mjf8l)

------
donnaice
Hey Ben thank you for your article. I've been thinking about the same, I feel
I am much more qualified in the programming part but I really want to make
good design as well. One thing I've been doing is buying html themes from
sites like themeforest and adopt them to the framework I'm currently working
in. These themes are not perfect, and often I have to fiddle around with their
code. But the design is usually very good and done by people that are much
more experienced than me in UI design. This stuff takes practise. It's almost
like expecting UI designers to be able to code well. At the same time I learn
different UI tricks by looking at the code.

------
aiur3la
I think the title should be "Designing as a web Developer".

There isn't really much in that post for you of you are not HTML guy.

------
tlarkworthy
I'd add: draw it first, don't expect visual art to work well from a text
editor. There are many drawing programs for good reason.

------
jwdunne
I think there's a bit of a difference between "making it look nice" and good
design.

The article does touch on points that help make a better design but doesn't
link to the deeper meaning behind it.

Design is, in effect, planning. A good design is a good plan to achieve a
goal. A good web design is a good blueprint for a website.

This is similar to code design. Ask yourself some of these questions:

\- which is easier to read, a pyramid of if statements hacked together or a
well factored design where indentation isn't excessive and modules do one
thing well?

In visual design, this would be your grid system, consistent and readable
typography and well thought placement of modules. Code smells bad when you've
got no consistent styling in a 1000 line procedure - the rules that lead to
good design are very similar.

\- which will lead to a better end result? A problem explored on paper, with
ideas bounced off the client and colleagues or something thrown together in 10
mins in code?

Getting your requirements down is just as important in design. From there,
wireframes with client and colleague feedback is equivalent to a design
document of some sorts (even if it's one page a la one feature in iterative
development). Based on wireframes and requirements, a mock-up follows with
more client feedback. Again, you can't produce good software without a clear
idea of what's being built and so it is with design.

If designing for one's self, you are the client. In that case, get someone who
will give you quality feedback at each step too.

The best way to look at design and "make things look nice" if you are a
programmer is to learn the fundamentals of design and look for parallels in
programming.

Certainly, there are exploratory designs too. These designs, like equivalent
programs, are useful to find a good solution to a tricky problem. In that
sense, these wouldn't be complete designs but ideas for a component you can
use in a complete design.

Apologies in advance for rambling - I'm starting off 2017 with the flu!

------
franzen
I love Unsplash!!! Thanks for discovery

------
edem
There is also Paletton: [http://paletton.com/](http://paletton.com/)

------
spraak
The author says that they avoid "Bootstrap like the plague" in favor of Zurb.
Why is that?

~~~
liquidise
Author here. Over the years, Zurb's grid has consistently stayed ahead of
Bootstrap's in functionality (ex: Zurb was allowing embeddable grids while
Bootstrap was still using fixed width) and also in class clarity: "three large
columns" vs "col-lg-3".

Beyond these reasons, though, i wouldn't suggest other developers turn their
back on Bootstrap if that is what they are familiar with. Its adoption has
reached a point where the resources surrounding it are unmatched.

If you are comfortable with bootstrap, stick with it. If you are like me and
have a bit of contrarian in you, give Foundation a try and see if you prefer
it.

